# Any Schutzhund trainers in Volusia County, FL?



## leasayre (Nov 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of any protection trainers, in Volusia County, FL
Preferably, in the Daytona Beach area?

Thank you in advance.

Lea


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

There is Space Coast Schutzhund Club in Cocoa, FL. They are an USA affiliated club.


----------

